# PC etwas aufstocken, ist ca. 2 jahre alt



## onfire312 (21. Januar 2013)

Hallo leute,

ich bräuchte ein wenig hilfe damit ich meinen pc etwas aufstocken kann, da er schon etwas älter ist. nun weiss ich nur nicht welche teile passen oder passen eben nicht. hier erstmal mein system:

monitor: samsung syncmaster p2350

pc: acer m5810
cpu: i7 860 @2,80 
mainboard: Acer FMP55
grafikkarte: manli geforce gtx 275
ram: 6gb ram
festplatte: 1tb
win 7, 64bit

reicht das aus, oder braucht ihr noch irgendwas??


zurzeit spiele ich eigl nur bf3, das ich aber nur auf mittel spielen kann. dazu stürzt sie fast immer ab und ich muss das game im task manager beenden. manchmal mit meldung von der grafikkarte manchmal ohne eine meldung. abartig laut wird sie auch 

wenn ich z.b als sniper mit 12x zoom irgendwo heranzoome, ist es ziemlich verpixelt und flackert irgendwie (habe screenshots hinzugefügt- augenkrebs pur!) würde das game gerne auf high oder ultra spielen. was meint ihr was ich alles erneuern muss? will jetzt nicht umbedingt soviel reinstecken, da ich nicht mehr soviel spiele wie früher...

danke im vorraus


----------



## golani79 (21. Januar 2013)

Hab den gleichen Prozessor wie du und halt 2 GB RAM mehr - ansonsten werkelt bei mir ne GTX580 im Rechner und BF3 läuft auf 1920x1080 auf hohen bis ultra Einstellungen (habs auf Auto) ohne Probleme.

Denke also, wenn du dir ne neue Grafikkarte anschaffst, dürftest auch mit neueren Titeln keine Probleme haben.


----------



## onfire312 (21. Januar 2013)

okay danke. ich hätte jetzt 3 zur auswahl, eigentlich mag ich nvidia mehr.. ka warum aber egal, einmal:

XFX DD RADEON 7950 -265€(http://lb.hardwareversand.de/3072+MB/55172/XFX+DD+RADEON+7950+800M+3GB+D5+2x+mDP+HDMI+DVI.article)

nr.2: EVGA GeForce GTX 660 Ti SC+ -290€ (http://lb.hardwareversand.de/3072+M...+660+Ti+SC+,+3072MB+DDR5,+PCI-Express.article) 

und nr. 3: EVGA GeForce GTX 670 - 340€ (http://lb.hardwareversand.de/2048+MB/59077/EVGA+GeForce+GTX+670,+2048MB+DDR5,+PCI-Express.article)

also ich glaube ich werde die 7950 nehmen, 1. günstiger und 2. hab ich hier irgendwo gelesen das sie an die 670 ran kommt. stimmt das? und würde die bei meinem pc passen?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2013)

Das beste in Preis-Lesitung bietet die AMD 7950 - ich weiß nicht, wie gut die XFX ist, aber die von Gigabyte ist schon ab Werk auf 900MHz übertaktet und trotzdem leise und kühl. Eine übertaktete 7950 kommt (je nach Spiel) an eine GTX 670 ran - zwar nicht ganz, aber dafür ist sie auch deutlich günstiger. Die Gigabyte kostet auch ca 265€, vlt. geht mal über den PCGames-Preisvergleich zu hardwareversand, dann ist so eine Karte öfter mal 10-20€ günstiger. Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R795WF3-3GD) - PCGames

Bei einer Nvidia hast Du an sich als einzigen Vorteil, dass die ein BISSchen sparsamer bei Last sind als gleichgute AMD-Karten und dass Du bei manchen Spielen PhysX nutzen kannst, das sind zusätzliche Physik-Effekte, zB so was wie "im Wind wallende Tücher" oder auch realistischeres Zersplittern von Glas usw. - das haben aber echt nur wenig Games. Für MICH ist das nicht wichtig genug, als dass ich dann die Karte mit dem ansonsten schwächeren Preis-Leistungsverhältnis kaufen würde. Zumal die AMD-KJarte indirekt nochmal deutlich günstiger sein kann, denn:

hardwareversand.de wirbt damit zwar nicht auf der Website, aber per newsletter und bei facebook hatten die bestätigt, dass die bei der "AMD Never Settle"-Aktion mitmachen. Das heißt: nach Erhalt der Karte ne email an den service von hardwareversand, dass Du eine AMD 7950 gekauft hast und ob es noch codes für die NeverSettle-Aktion gibt, natürlich Kunden/Bestell/Liefernummer angeben. Du kriegst dann einen Key, den Du über einen Link zu AMD einlösen kannst - und dann bekommst Du von AMD wiederum Produkt-Keys für Far Cry 3, Hitman Absolution und Sleepin Dogs als Downloadversion - FarCry3 über Ubisoft, Hitman und SD über Steam - das macht die Karte indirekt dann nochmal deutlich günstiger 

Ich weiß nicht, ob die noch genug Keys für die aktion haben, aber vir ner Woche hat der User RichardLancelot noch problemlos einen Code anfordern können. Bei mindfactory, die offensiv damit geworben haben, sind die Codes schon vor einigen Wochen ausgegangen. Da stand das aber auch im Shop bei jeder Graka mit dabei.


----------



## onfire312 (21. Januar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das beste in Preis-Lesitung bietet die AMD 7950 - ich weiß nicht, wie gut die XFX ist, aber die von Gigabyte ist schon ab Werk auf 900MHz übertaktet und trotzdem leise und kühl. Eine übertaktete 7950 kommt (je nach Spiel) an eine GTX 670 ran - zwar nicht ganz, aber dafür ist sie auch deutlich günstiger. Die Gigabyte kostet auch ca 265€, vlt. geht mal über den PCGames-Preisvergleich zu hardwareversand, dann ist so eine Karte öfter mal 10-20€ günstiger. Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R795WF3-3GD) - PCGames
> 
> Bei einer Nvidia hast Du an sich als einzigen Vorteil, dass die ein BISSchen sparsamer bei Last sind als gleichgute AMD-Karten und dass Du bei manchen Spielen PhysX nutzen kannst, das sind zusätzliche Physik-Effekte, zB so was wie "im Wind wallende Tücher" oder auch realistischeres Zersplittern von Glas usw. - das haben aber echt nur wenig Games. Für MICH ist das nicht wichtig genug, als dass ich dann die Karte mit dem ansonsten schwächeren Preis-Leistungsverhältnis kaufen würde. Zumal die AMD-KJarte indirekt nochmal deutlich günstiger sein kann, denn:
> 
> ...


 


ahh super vielen dank  also dann werd ich sie gleich mal bestellen


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2013)

Mit fällt noch ein: wenn Dein Netzteil nur einen PCie-6pin-Stecker für die Grafikkarte hat, dann musst Du noch den beiligenden Stromadapter nutzen.


----------



## zakuma (23. Januar 2013)

Hallo habe mal den thread überflogen und dein System ist soweit noch völlig ausreichend nur natürlich die Grafikkarte nicht da würde ich dir auch die Gigabyte hd 7950 empfehlen da diese mit dem aktuellen BIOS auf 1000 MHz taktet und in vielen Spielen die um einiges teurere GTX 670 von nvidia schlägt und dazu noch leise und kühl bleibt habe mir auch eine bei Hardware Versand bestellt hoffentlich kommt die noch diese Woche

Und nicht hw Versand hat die keys sondern AMD und das Angebot geht bis Ende März ist also nicht auf Stückzahl begrenzt. Bei mindfactory ging es mein ich nur bis Mitte Dezember. 3 spiele und 20% Preisnachlass bei moh ist echt gut wenn man bedenkt das die Spiele jeweils 50 Euro im Laden kosten


----------

